# The New "BBQ" Restaurant



## kc5tpy (Dec 9, 2013)

As promised I tried the new "BBQ" restaurant in Lincoln that seems to be the hit of the town ( from hear say ).  We were a walk in and were offered a table which was reserved 1 hour later.  This place seems popular.  When I sat down and looked at the menu, EVERY INSTINCT told me to walk out.  For starters you smell no smoke even in the building.  Their claim to fame seems to be ribs and maybe pulled pork.  No brisket; not even bbq chicken on offer.  I asked about a steak and after checking with the kitchen the waitress told me I could have a rump steak.  Now IMHO rump steak is only good for chicken frying.  I know it is popular here; I just don't know why.  Grilled cardboard would be as good.  The wife ordered 1/2 rack of ribs.  I told her I was going to get a grilled steak and she was going to get steamed ribs with cheap bbq sauce on them.  They have on their menu "Polish Keilbasa ( Hot Links ) our own recipe"  Well ya gotta give that a try right?  WRONG!!  What I got was a cheap Lincolnshire sausage that was fried.  The wife's ribs and my steak came as I suspected.  NONE of that food had even been shown a *picture* of a smoker.  They advertise themselves as "An American Smokehouse".  I spent £40+ and brought it home for the dogs.  Am now eating cold KFC, and I don't care much for KFC.  DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!  Tell your friends DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!  The *VERY* sad thing is that this place seems popular.  Is a small place but ALL the tables were reserved!  The U.K. public thinks this is good food.  Those ribs were dire.  I kid you not,  NO seasoning; just steamed and cheap catering bbq sauce poured over.  Young dog is stupid and eats anything but the old dog walked away!!  We have our work cut out folks. British public thinks this nasty stuff is the mutts nuts and I can't get my dog to eat it.  To be fair the rump steak was cooked as ordered; but it's rump steak.  So there you have my review.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 10, 2013)

there you go danny !!!

the great british public's ignorance of proper bbq allows places like that to thrive 

if you want great bbq you have to do it yourself

 the smf uk should get it together and open a real bbq joint we would make a killing


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 10, 2013)

You aren't wrong my brother.  We could make killing.  Comfortably well off  in no time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Dec 11, 2013)

As per experience at a well know chain of Pubs !!!!

As I think I mentioned bwefore I'm really hoping to get over to this place in Mildenhall - hope it's okay to name it and not link but just in case it's C*DI*L*C J*C*'S 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As far as I understand it's run by an ex USAF Serviceman who was on the nearby base and their ribs are described like this

SLIDE-OFF-THE-BONE RIBS

Half Rack £12.95  |  Full Rack £15.95

Slow-cooked with our secret seasonings and CJ's BBQ sauce. Available to suit your apetite in half-slab or full-slab. Served with your choice of two sides.

Does sound like they've made an effort !

One day....


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 11, 2013)

i am a bit sceptical about that place mark, it looks like a jazzed up steak house rather than a bbq restaurant ,ribs seem to be the only bbq fare with a few american sides like mac and cheese and fried pickles available, as for the rest you may as well go to a harvester !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 11, 2013)

I would have taken the "jazzed up steakhouse" rather than what I got.  Don't know who owns it but looked at the menu for that place Mark.  There is something wrong with a place that charges more for fillet steak than for rib-eye.  Having said that I was asked in an English eatery if I was aware that rib-eye was a "fatty cut of meat".  I think those ribs are an after thought and you will be disappointed; but I guess you need to give 'em a chance.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a real shame about that place Danny. I'd mentioned it to the missus and suggested a trip down that way in the camper next year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We're gonna have to have a concerted effort to find a decent Stateside bbq eaterie somewhere on these shores !

On a different tack, they've recently opened one of those Brazilian Tropeiro bbq joints near us, gave it a try but wasn't too impressed. All the meats were very salty and when we mentioned this, we were told " well that's how they do it in Brazil !"

On the plus side, we have a Christmas market in town with a German guy grilling bratwurst etc over charcoal, gotta love that German mustard !

Graeme


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 12, 2013)

hi graeme 

if you are willing to travel in your camper, there are 2 yes 2  bbq places in brighton one  called smokey's on the sea front and another called the bbq shack at the worlds end pub london road ,i have heard good things about that one he does ribs, pulled pork, brisket, chicken and armadillo eggs etc , done texas style did you hear that danny lol


----------



## dls1 (Dec 12, 2013)

smokerpaul said:


> hi graeme
> 
> if you are willing to travel in your camper, there are 2 yes 2  bbq places in brighton one  called smokey's on the sea front and another called the bbq shack at the worlds end pub london road ,i have heard good things about that one he does ribs, pulled pork, brisket, chicken and armadillo eggs etc , done texas style did you hear that danny lol


You're mention of the BBQ at the World's End's Pub in Brighton reminded me of a review of the place from a couple years ago that an acquaintance of mine in London, Jay Rayner, restaurant critic with The Observer, wrote. All in all, it was very positive, which isn't often the case with Jay. I'd post a link to the article, but since that's frowned upon, you can simply Google it.


----------



## markuk (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess part of the issue is of course that some foods are just better in their native surroundings - eg you'll get the best Pizza's is Italy , excellent Mousaka in Greece etc etc .... sometimes that's the best thing about traveling or going 'home ' Southern Smoked Food is always going to be best in the Deep South ( but assume there's still a few dodgy places !)


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 12, 2013)

Texas style huh?  Might just have to drive down to Brighton to try that.  I have eaten armadillo but what tha HE** are armadillo eggs????  Graeme, I know a really good BBQ joint in the area.  Any time you are this direction let me know and I'll cook up a couple things from back home in Texas.  Will grab the caravan and meet ya.  Couple really nice sites I can recommend in the area.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 12, 2013)

armadillo eggs are a bit like ABT's, cheese stuffed jalepeno with sausage meat around it(scotch egg style) and wrapped in bacon i believe and i would be up for a meet up and smoke weekend (trailer tent) or if anyone is into drag racing i will probably be at santa pod in may for the main event weekend and the uds goes as well, we had fatties one night ,chicken the next and pulled pork saturday night i was cooking for 16 people PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 12, 2013)

dls1 said:


> You're mention of the BBQ at the World's End's Pub in Brighton reminded me of a review of the place from a couple years ago that an acquaintance of mine in London, Jay Rayner, restaurant critic with The Observer, wrote. All in all, it was very positive, which isn't often the case with Jay. I'd post a link to the article, but since that's frowned upon, you can simply Google it.


i have read the article myself ,brighton is about 90 mins from me so i might check it out after christmas


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 14, 2013)

This site is doing just what it's supposed too, loads of info from friendly folks ! I'll take you up on that offer Danny when the weather picks up, we used to go to Centre Parc at Sherwood Forest about 15 years ago when our son was little and I always fancied having a better look around the area, I think there is/was a good aviation museum down that way and I'm sure Clumber Park gets a mention in the Camping and Caravan Club sites guide.

Paul, Brighton is an 800 mile round trip for me but if I can tie it in with a ferry crosssing to the Continent, or a longer holiday down there we'll certainly give those places a try. A guy from work goes to Santa Pod and he says the atmosphere on the campsite is very good. I'm a fan of motorsports, been to the TT a few times and F1 in Belgium, Germany, Spain and France, only time I've seen drag racing was a bike RWYB event on an airfield somewhere near Melbourne in Yorkshire, it was cold and windswept, but that's Yorkshire for you !


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 14, 2013)

jockaneezer said:


> This site is doing just what it's supposed too, loads of info from friendly folks ! I'll take you up on that offer Danny when the weather picks up, we used to go to Centre Parc at Sherwood Forest about 15 years ago when our son was little and I always fancied having a better look around the area, I think there is/was a good aviation museum down that way and I'm sure Clumber Park gets a mention in the Camping and Caravan Club sites guide.
> 
> Paul, Brighton is an 800 mile round trip for me but if I can tie it in with a ferry crosssing to the Continent, or a longer holiday down there we'll certainly give those places a try. A guy from work goes to Santa Pod and he says the atmosphere on the campsite is very good. I'm a fan of motorsports, been to the TT a few times and F1 in Belgium, Germany, Spain and France, only time I've seen drag racing was a bike RWYB event on an airfield somewhere near Melbourne in Yorkshire, it was cold and windswept, but that's Yorkshire for you !


santa pod is not much better, it to is an airfield in the middle of nowhere,and can also be wet and very cold, but as your friend said the camp site atmosphere can be great ,but you need to see top fuel racing , either the main event may bank holiday weekend or the european finals in september are the ones to see , 300 mph in 4 seconds and 0-100mph in around 0.8 sec ,but if it rains NO RACING ,i'm also a biker and have been to f1 silverstone and at brands when they raced there ,several BSB meets and WSB events but i must say that low and slow has taken over a bit now as i am getting to be an old fart now lol


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Paul, we just sold our bike in May this year, first time in 37 years that I've not owned a motorbike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We had a BMW R1200RT that we'd had for about 8 years. Our last big outing was a couple of years back when we toured around Germany, France, Luxembourg and Holland. My wife Val has ridden bikes since I introduced her to them when we met as teenagers, she did most of the driving on our Europe trip due to my dodgy health. We had a trip round the Scottish Highlands planned for last year with some friends but we had to cancel at the last moment again due to my health and I think that's when we decided it was time for the bike to go. I'm enjoying our campervan, it kind of fills the gap for touring that we missed from the bike but the only time I get my knee down now is when I empty the waste tank !

Graeme.


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 15, 2013)

hi graeme 

i have had a few bikes over the years ,my quickest was a gsxr1100wp with trick bits and bobs that was good for 195mph most comfortable bike was an 06 honda st 1300 pan european and i have now got a yamaha tdm850 that i have used for the last couple of years that now needs a starter motor ,but i must confess that i seem to be in no rush to sort it out as i am starting to feel like my biking days are nearing the end and i feel like i am falling to bits with health problems but you know the saying sex drugs and rock n roll !!   i have no complaints lol all self inflicted but low and slow has grabbed me and i drive my family mad as it seems to be on my mind most of the time pmsl


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2013)

Everything I have tasted from BBQ Shack has been great. He does very well in the BBBQS competitions too.


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 11, 2014)

Did I just hear Santa Pod mentioned? :D


----------



## smokerpaul (Jan 11, 2014)

yes andy i am a drag racing fan ,been going 27 years, you are in guildford i live in ash ,not that far away lol


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 11, 2014)

I spent a lot of time at Santa Pod during the mid 80's, drifted away, then visited twice last year for the euro nationals in May and September.

I was pleasantly surprised by the upgrades - from new tarmac, decent wc's and something other than kebabs and burgers to eat!

They even have a van that sells pulled pork rolls, although I was dissappointed to find it wasn't smoked pulled pork.

I also like the idea of taking a smoker up there - once I have one anyway.

Quite amazed that you're just up the road in Aldershot...


----------



## smokerpaul (Jan 11, 2014)

at the santa pod main event in may  there was some proper slow smoked pulled pork but you didn't know where i was camping lol !!! i didn't  get there in september but i think the weather wasn't that great but in may the weather was crap thursday eve and friday daytime but afterwards it was fab, i got well burnt (didn't think i needed sun cream lol) ,it is also nice to know some people are joining in on the smoking adventure that are local to me :) where abouts are you in guildford i am around the corner from ash train station i am originally from SE london area and moved here about 10-11 years ago


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 11, 2014)

I also got burnt in May lol, and was there only on Sun/Mon :) I think the wind made it feel cooler.

September sunday only was dry/sunny except for a short patch of light rain.

I'm based in West Clandon, which is 4 miles east of Guildford, just south of the A3.


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, to put the thread kinda back on track,

I took a trip to Brighton today with one of my objectives being to check out one of the two eateries mentioned earlier in the thread.

I went with a friend to Smokeys on the sea front, where I had smoked brisket chips n slaw to eat.

I have wanted to try smoked brisket for what seems like an eternity now, and although I have nothing to reference my experience, I was really happy with the plate set before me.

I had 4-5 thick slices(approx 1/2+ inch thick) of brisket, which was tender, lean and had a distinctive hickory flavour smokieness to it.

From what I understood from talking to one of the waiters, who's been there since the opening 8-9 months ago, all their meat dishes are hickory smoked, which also include pulled pork, chicken, pork ribs, and a homemade sausage. Below is a menu link:

http://www.smokeysbrighton.com/the-food/

Going purely on a single visit, I would recommend this place, and I intend on going back to try some other dishes.

however as I have no other reference  as to how smoked brisket could or should taste, if it's not too far, pay them a visit yourself :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 18, 2014)

Well Andy, if it was a big plate of tender tasty smoked brisket then I guess you can't ask for much more.  DARN!!!  You folks are going to make me drive to Brighton aren't ya??  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

I see a couple guests viewing this post.  If you are in the U.K. come on in!  The water is fine.  We are a friendly bunch and will help any way we can.

Danny


----------



## andybigwood (Feb 10, 2014)

I took another trip to Brighton today, this time with the intention(amoungst other things) of giving the Bar-B-Q Shack a visit for the sake of smokey food tasting
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is basically the menu for the Worls End Pub on the London Road, opposite-ish the fire station, including pulled pork, brisket, ribs and sausage, amoungst other things.

I decided to try the pulled pork sandwich, which came with coleslaw and some pickles, all for £7.95.

The pork tasted good and tender, and had a good smokey taste, which wasn't too over powering.

This as another place worth visiting for smoked food, if you decide to visit Brighton.


----------

